# Lucid Dreams Now Available On Demand



## Someone Else (May 29, 2012)

*Resists temptation to get one*

I would probably get so addicted.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I've naturally lucid dreamed since I was a child, I don't know exactly how lucid dreaming is "mind control" when it's a completely natural thing for some people to do. (in regards to robync's post) I also am not quite sure if the techniques people use to attempt them are going to work or not, I am interested in seeing if they actually produce lucid dreams for people though. Especially any kind of mask or things like that, could be pretty neat.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't find where to buy it...

edit oh you have to pledge 80 bucks, hmm

They expect them to ship in early July


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow, I guess I'm lucky that I just happen to always have lucid dreams. I enjoy the experience, but I'm not sure if I would pay for it...


----------



## kateykinz (Nov 19, 2009)

NovaStar said:


> I had a fun time with it actually. Flew over a university campus and broke through the stain glass circular window above the giant doors of the nearby cathedral on purpose, haha.


:shocked: I had that exact dream a few years back, non lucidly...did you hijack my subconscious and take me for a ride?

I've been wondering about lucid dreaming - taking the Jungian assumption that dreams transmit useful messages to us from our subconscious, and possibly affect things that we do in our waking life as a result without our really knowing it, would choosing to lucid dream the majority of the time unwittingly mess up our psyche?


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

kateykinz said:


> :shocked: I had that exact dream a few years back, non lucidly...did you hijack my subconscious and take me for a ride?
> 
> I've been wondering about lucid dreaming - taking the Jungian assumption that dreams transmit useful messages to us from our subconscious, and possibly affect things that we do in our waking life as a result without our really knowing it, would choosing to lucid dream the majority of the time unwittingly mess up our psyche?


Both ideas you mentioned are fascinating. I can't really offer any input about the first, because I don't know if such a thing is possible (but who really knows), but I think I can talk about the second one. I don't think lucidly dreaming most of the time would mess up your psyche, because, at least when I lucidly dream, I still get all of the same "messages" from the scenery and plot of the dream, even if I can have some influence on how the plot develops. In fact, I would think that lucidly dreaming would give you practice reacting to things in real life. (In a dream, you have the safety net in place that allows consequences of actions to 1. not hurt you and 2. sometimes be avoided altogether by going back and redoing it differently after you have seen how one path will pan out) Maybe it would help some people?


----------



## poisonpinkpony (May 29, 2012)

I have read that one could go from sleep paralysis to lucid dream. The problem is that you should fall asleep during sleep paralysis for that to happen and not struggle yourself awake. I'm far too terrified to do that since I'm always sure I'm being killed to my own bed every time sleep paralysis happens. So I would very much like to have one of those masks as well if it can guarantee paralysis-free lucid dreams.


----------



## kateykinz (Nov 19, 2009)

Library_Cat said:


> Both ideas you mentioned are fascinating. I can't really offer any input about the first, because I don't know if such a thing is possible (but who really knows), but I think I can talk about the second one. I don't think lucidly dreaming most of the time would mess up your psyche, because, at least when I lucidly dream, I still get all of the same "messages" from the scenery and plot of the dream, even if I can have some influence on how the plot develops. In fact, I would think that lucidly dreaming would give you practice reacting to things in real life. (In a dream, you have the safety net in place that allows consequences of actions to 1. not hurt you and 2. sometimes be avoided altogether by going back and redoing it differently after you have seen how one path will pan out) Maybe it would help some people?


Both of those ideas are fairly central to my aborted novel. I guess that I should get back to writing that one day :happy:



poisonpinkpony said:


> I have read that one could go from sleep paralysis to lucid dream. The problem is that you should fall asleep during sleep paralysis for that to happen and not struggle yourself awake. I'm far too terrified to do that since I'm always sure I'm being killed to my own bed every time sleep paralysis happens. So I would very much like to have one of those masks as well if it can guarantee paralysis-free lucid dreams.


I've only had three lucid dreams and they've all come about from waking up in sleep paralysis then consciously drifting back to sleep - I usually know when it's likely to happen because I get a particular sound in my ears, sometimes whizz through a vortex, or aurally "tune into" a different wavelength, like I am hearing a different reality on the radio. I wonder if the quality of those lucid dreams is different to when you become conscious within the dream? I don't panic when I wake up in paralysis because I concentrate on just how absolutely relaxed I feel - there's nothing scary about not being my usual tense self :wink: Next time you wake up in that state try to perceive it that you've just successfully completed a mindful relaxation exercise.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

kateykinz said:


> I've been wondering about lucid dreaming - taking the Jungian assumption that dreams transmit useful messages to us from our subconscious, and possibly affect things that we do in our waking life as a result without our really knowing it, would choosing to lucid dream the majority of the time unwittingly mess up our psyche?


I'm not sure, but very few of my dreams tend to have real-world implications. A few times, I've noticed parallels and metaphors, but usually, my dreams are very random and inconsequential. A few dreams I've had seem to explain my subconscious fears, such as the metaphor of my family killing me (the fear of betrayal) and me being unable to save someone dear to me from death (the fear of letting someone down). I always thought that without lucid dreaming, I could see how my subconscious behaves and thinks on it's own, without my conscious mind bogging it down. It's not that different from how I really am, except that it tends to take away a lot of objectivity from it's decisions in the dreams.

In lucid dreams, I'm usually in an unrealistic situation where I'm just enjoying myself and the dream. One time, I dreamed about having a universal library with a mix of Greco-Roman and modern glass architecture, and every single book that ever existed was there. However, I focused entirely on one corner of the library, where there were books I held onto for most of my life, as well as a massive book about my thoughts over the years. While lucid dreaming, I noticed that the books DID have words, but when I glanced elsewhere and returned my attention to them, the words had changed. Still, I was surprised that I could read something legible in a dream! Most of what I read was paraphrased quotes that I haven't read in years.

When I'm not lucid dreaming, however, I've had the occasional 'omen' dream, like a warning. Usually, I (or somebody else) does something, and it leads to certain long-term consequences. I predicted a lot of issues about my family because of these, even since I was young. I predicted that my mother's stubbornness and refusal to listen to me would get her hurt one day... one time, I tried telling her not to open the door and look outside during a thunderstorm, and when she did it anyways, it started hailing. I also predicted that my grandmother would go senile and try to kill herself because of the anxiety she did nothing to get rid of; six years later, she has tried to kill herself thrice! My latest 'omen' dream was of my sister, but I'm starting to wonder if I can change fate. I don't believe in 'seeing the future', but I was always good at probability; that's got to count for something.

Anyway, lucid dreaming has just been a way of entertaining myself while I sleep, while sometimes exploring my mind and my subconscious. Sometimes, I don't even control myself in a lucid dream, just let my subconscious take the wheel. I've been studying my mind like this for nearly two and a half years now.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

My lucid dreams are quite obviously all the elements in my life. I've only had two though.

I'm going to wait to see if these glasses work before I buy. Simply wearing them, will render in the conscious enough to increase the number of lucid dreams though. I'm sure the lights is a cool idea too though


----------



## Peripheral (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd like to use them to help practice things while sleeping, that way you're not wasting time.


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

Haha, I've done that before. You know how sometimes when you're taking a test and you don't know what they are asking you to do, and then as soon as you have handed your test in you figure it out? Well, once I dreamed about taking a math test the night before it was actually given, and had that experience, and then knew the information for the test. XD Pretty handy.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Cool! :happy: want one!


----------



## poisonpinkpony (May 29, 2012)

kateykinz said:


> I don't panic when I wake up in paralysis because I concentrate on just how absolutely relaxed I feel - there's nothing scary about not being my usual tense self :wink: Next time you wake up in that state try to perceive it that you've just successfully completed a mindful relaxation exercise.


Ah but the thing is that I'm feeling absolutely terrified even before I realize I'm having sleep paralysis. I usually hallucinate about someone sitting on my chest and trying to kill me. I have never experienced such fear and horror I'm feeling during sleep paralysis, and like many other people have said about sleep paralysis, there is this "evil presence" that feels very real. I can't quite imagine these night time horrors turning into "relaxation experience" like you said. I guess these things are quite personal and experienced differently. I'll just have to find some other way, like the mask, to get those lucid dreams. Lucid dreaming really sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

@_poisonpinkpony_: I understand that quite a bit. I've had sleep paralysis for as long as I can remember, and most of the time, it feels like the definition of most alien abductions (which I think are bullcrap for the most part). I remember waking up once to what seemed like a cloaked figure standing over my bed, me unable to move. I've even had the occasional 'floating'/telekinesis feeling, like I wasn't in my body anymore. That said, I don't think any of it was more than part of my mind's own issues. Since science has proven that your mind can convince itself of anything, I take the saying 'mind over matter' to heart. Because of that, I can see it as being a phenomenon of the brain instead of something supernatural.

It also is what lets me convince myself of almost anything and it be true to my mind. For example, I convinced myself that I was ridiculously charming before going to a reunion a week later - I was apparently the center of attention without consciously trying. It's this level of self-control over my subconscious that makes it possible, I think. Lucid dreaming is part of that. It's actually really great to have this much control because I feel like I can be myself without my subconscious taking me to places I don't want to go (how many times have you seen that person who honestly wants one kind of attention, but ends up trying to get the opposite? adolescents are so intriguingly contradictory sometimes, in my experience). I feel more free and less afraid this way. roud:


----------



## poisonpinkpony (May 29, 2012)

@NovaStar, I do realize that all these hallucinations I'm having aren't real, but the feeling of fear is. My brain can't deal with reasoning right after I have been tugged awake from REM sleep. If I remember correctly, it was even proven that "primal" part of the brain wakes up before the newer and more refined parts do. Besides that I'm quite sure I get such an adrenaline kick during sleep paralysis that falling asleep into lucid dream would be very difficult. I should probably try consciously have sleep paralysis before I fall asleep, things would be much more under my control that way. It's like a person with an arachnophobia should go to look at the spiders at a pet store from safe distance rather that spiders being thrown at his face and getting told that his fears are irrational.

I should totally try convincing myself that I'm the most graceful creature on the Earth, by the way. Sounds like it's worth trying


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

poisonpinkpony said:


> It's like a person with an arachnophobia should go to look at the spiders at a pet store from safe distance rather that spiders being thrown at his face and getting told that his fears are irrational.
> 
> I should totally try convincing myself that I'm the most graceful creature on the Earth, by the way. Sounds like it's worth trying


That's the last thing I was trying to suggest. Merely that although the emotions are real, the fact that it's still all part of your mind plays a big role in how I see my sleep paralysis. Just because it's in your mind doesn't make it the antithesis of real; au contraire, because of 'mind over matter', your mind is probably the most real thing you have, as is your conscience. But fear can be overcome in a variety of ways; you just have to try and not do what I've seen some do, which is ignore it or flee from it every time they come in contact with it. Don't throw yourself into your fear, but try to understand it first, then take baby steps.

You can do whatever you set your mind to, no matter what anyone else says, and definitely no matter what your mind may be telling you. You're your own person and more than capable of anything; so set your mind to it and you can do it! (that sounded like a line from a cheesy kid's show; my apologies :laughing


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

I've only ever experienced sleep paralysis once, and I hope I never experience it again. I'm sorry you experience such scary sleep paralysis! Even without that feeling of an evil presence, it was frightening enough for me. XD Mostly, though, I was just curious about how long I would have to wait before I could move again. I periodically tried to move my toes, and eventually I was able to make them move a little bit, and then I focused on my fingers, hands, etc. Maybe focusing like that reduced the experience to a curiosity instead of something so frightening? I hope if you try it, it helps some.


----------

